# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] ✔✔ Selling NA/EU/JP/OCE FFXIV Gil @ All Servers 100% 🔰Secure & 🚀Fast & 💰Cheap ✔✔

## Large Sells

*Why You Should Buy From Us ?*__
*1**.* *Cheap & Fair Prices
*
*2**.** Many Stocks On Many Servers
*
*3**.** Fast Delivery / Instant
*
*4**.* *Online Most Of Time For Taking Demands

**Payment Methods: PayPal & Skrill & WMZ & Crypto
**
Talk Me On Skype & Discord To Ask About Prices & Stocks Available
*
*& What Payment Methods We Accept At The Moment
*
*ADD MY SKYPE BY CLICKING HERE**
**&
**ADD NOT WORK ? CHAT ME ON SKYPE BY CLICKING HERE
*

*Skype: Live:LargeSells**
*
*Discord: LargeSeLLs#7167
*_DiscID: 321388776200994816

Alt.Discord: LARGESELLS#3659
Alt.DiscID: 1051631007532589098_*

**Make Sure Always My Discord Full Name Is Exactly Correct
And All The (L) In CAPS/Capital Letters To Avoid Any Discord Impostors/Scammers
* I Never Send Add Requests To Others, You Who Should Send Me Add Request By Copy & Paste My Discord/Skype
* Can Always Ask PM On Site To Make Sure Its Me
**
**Note: To Avoid Skype Impostors/Scammers Add My Skype Directly From My Skype Button/Link
Or Make Sure It's Exactly My Skype Username/ID From Inside The Skype Contact Profile Page*

----------


## PokemonTips

Bought 50m Trusted+++

----------


## GManny

Bought 20m trusted

----------


## lightsync

fast trade trusted+++

----------


## Rollback1

Trusted trade was fast ++

----------


## rsingh612

Trusted and will buy again +++

----------


## PuffyDaKush

Fast delivered will be coming back in the future for more. Thanks once again.

----------


## UnionofDarkness

100% Safe and Fast bought from him 500m

----------


## davcio1501

Trusted and will deal again ++++

----------


## perpedala

trusted +++

----------


## sergiok

Trusted and fast will trade again for sure

----------


## avengerye1

all went fast +++

----------


## Gsv

bought 4.5mil gil trusted and fast delivery ++

----------


## XFiFiX

Messaged you.

----------


## SpaceMonkeh

fast delivery, trusted & helpful!  :Smile:

----------


## wobblingwilly

Trusted, fast, patient and respectful +++ Highly recommended

----------


## Coffeyville

I purchased 15mil FFXIV Gil today from Large Sells. I followed the link to his discord and they contacted me within minutes. They were able to provide me with straight forward instructions and clarification if I had any questions. They delivered the Gil to me in-game within minutes of the payment going through. I plan on buying more Gil from Large Sells in the future.

----------


## eaSTS9

added you on discord, trying to remember skype info lol.

"sound tribe" is me

----------


## lugia941

Very nice trader, even sold for the cheaper price from the day before, would buy again!

----------


## Illusionist82

Bought 20M from this guy yesterday. Fast, reliable and delivered face to face within the hour. Would recommend.

----------


## Tepp

40m - quick and easy. Would definitely buy again!

----------


## Oceanlab1

Bought 20mil, i got the gil within 20min. Super fast and efficient seller, would definately recommend him! Thanks again <3

----------


## mkay84

lightspeed delivery and clear and specific order details. I like <3

----------


## Bubblechef

Fast and Easy Trade!!

----------


## Bubblechef

Another Fast easy trade!

----------


## AzureRose

Trusted and fast af. I'll totally buy again sometime, thanks. Super helpful too.

----------


## Oceanlab1

Super fast and safe delivery, the guy is super nice and very professional. Thanks again!

----------


## Muninn

Bought 50mil gil. The process was quick and easy. I will totally come back for more.

----------


## ggvvzz

Bought 20m and was delivered in less than 10 mins! Was very patient and thorough in the whole process, definitely recommend!

----------


## Substance

Fast response, fast delivery, everything as expected. Would buy from again.

----------


## RazorMxy

extremely helpful in answering my questions and fast delivery service

----------


## archerforce

A+++++++++++ Fast trade and the best!!! FFXIV Gil is so good  :Big Grin:  thanks.

----------

